# What to do with bland corners?



## ChrisT (Aug 3, 2007)

There are two corners in our living room that have windows three feet away on either side. There is furniture in each corner that rises to about three feet high. This leaves a large area of bare wall in each corner. 

What do you recommend to dress up these empty spaces?

Thank you!
-Christina


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

Since you have the natural light from the flanking windows...how about plants or trees...or taller floor lamps?
Theres always corner curio cabinets for displaying ...some of which hang on wall rather than floor standing so they wouldnt compete with what ever furniture you have there...and there is actually cool wall art and sculptures that are designed to hang/fit into corners. And also grandfather clocks made for corners. Ive also seen pairings of taller/narrow framed art hung staggered on each corner wall. If you have chairs in the corners...perhaps a small table behind it with a ornate lamp and shade...many ways you could go. Good luck with your decorating.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

You have many options to choose from: 

Texture wall- Get wall texture done many types available. 

Frames - Get good picture frames and hang it. Try family pictures create collage frame with all old and new memorable pictures.

Wall hanging - try getting good hand embroidered wall-hanging for that space it will brighten up the corner.


Dana


----------

